# Bay Flats Lodge - August's Artificial Wading



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 15, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Wading anglers have recently been walking amongst a good amount of mud and grass, some pretty tough at times, in some of the more remote regions of our bay systems. Doing so has greatly produced for them, but on occasion the level of consistency has not been that which one might expect. With the higher temperatures we have right now, waders are finding that they generally seem to do better in the back country areas over mud and grass on those rare days when thereâ€™s a higher tide level. But more commonly, on days when lower tides are the norm, artificial enthusiasts arenâ€™t finding the bite to be very active in back-bay locations atop mud and grass. These back bays require a certain level of water in order to be attractive to the fish, especially in real skinny shallows, and especially during the summertime heat.

This isnâ€™t to say that you should altogether ignore the back lakes this month, but when you do look for fish in these secluded areas you should now begin your search over a hard-sand bottom with a mixture of occasional shell. A lot of anglers will catch their fair share of trout over shell in August and September as a result of their focus upon many of the larger, open-bay shell reefs while tossing live bait. But if you prefer to wade, then it may benefit you to do whatever necessary in order to allow you to remain concealed and detached from the masses while throwing nothing but artificial baits.

Top water lures should be your first go-to bait this month, and you should be throwing them into the darkness of the very early light hours just prior to sunrise, and then again during the hours of the day just adjacent to sunset. You may also prefer to begin tossing the smaller versions of your surface baits this month, especially in instances of very slight wind conditions and little wave action across the surface of the water.

If youâ€™re looking for alternative wading options, you might also like to try concentrating a few wading sessions this month along the leeward shorelines of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay while keying in on sand guts with intermittent grass patches. Look for structure in the area that shows you signs of depressions and pockets running parallel to skinny water along the shorelines. Itâ€™s not common for the top water bite to last much past sunrise, so switch to plastics and head out to deeper water as the morning progresses. Good luck, and keep grindinâ€™!

Remember,* â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.01 in *
Variable clouds with thunderstorms, especially this morning. High 87F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.31 in*
Cloudy skies this evening followed by scattered showers and thunderstorms overnight. Low 76F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Tuesday 90 % Precip. / 0.66 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Tuesday Night 90 % Precip. / 0.23 in*
Cloudy skies early with thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 78F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Wednesday 80 % Precip. / 0.18 in*
Thunderstorms likely, especially during the morning. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Wednesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.2 in*
Variably cloudy with scattered thunderstorms. Low 78F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak onshore flow will prevail today and tonight. A weak to moderate onshore flow is then expected for the remainder of the week. Scattered to numerous showers and thunderstorms will continue over the waters today through Thursday, especially during the overnight and morning hours. Drier conditions are expected by late in the week and into the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome sunsets*

Last minute update on the weather and fishing. We dodge rains storms Tuesday to make things happen while limits were checked in with Captain Nick and some really nice reds and trout landed by Captain Stephen's boat.

According to the Captains "We're finding trout where we've not seen or experienced them in years."


----------

